# Cover crops for winter forage?



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok... another question for you guys. I am a big gardener and I'm interested in planting a cover crop this winter for soil improvement. My options are:
Fall Rye
Crimson Clover
Faba Beans
Austrian Peas

I have two ND does and during summer we have ample forage, however there isn't going to be much in winter (we're in NW WA State). I already plan to add orchard grass to their daily alfalfa just as extra food... but I'm wondering if any of the above crops would be ok to feed the goats, so they can have some fresh food options. I've read conflicting stuff about clover... but can't find much of anything on the other 3 options. I'm leaning towards the legumes - knowing they're higher in protein. Suggestions?? Planting more than one option is doable too... just want to make sure they can eat it without problems.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I would mix them all together-Lucky you to have the option to plant winter forage! we have plans to move to WA in a couple years actually!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My dad planted some rye this year, the cows hated it and the goats LOVED IT!!! And I am a big clover fan , the rest of the list I have not heard of lol


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

A mix of those would be ideal for a deer food plot. Should work just as well for goats.

Bob


----------



## LoweBow (Aug 27, 2012)

I just planted about 1/3 ac of a buck spike oats deer foodplot mix for my goats. Winter hardy oats, winter wheat, whiter pea, clover, and rye mix. It could use a little more moisture, but we've had just enough rain for it to start gernination. Lookin good so far!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I know my goats just love the seeds and wheat grass that fall out and grow from the bird feeders above. When I let my goats out to free graze they love to run to two locations: oak trees to munch on any acorns on the ground and the bird feeders. They will pick up all those seeds and when the wheat grows they will eat it all.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I was looking at a farm website from the Monroe/Duvall area, and they were praising White clover.. for their goats, pigs, etc... Might be something to look into..


----------

